# [HOW-TO] Usare scheda skystar2 su kernel 2.6. -finalmente-

## mrgamer

** UPDATE 09/03/2004**

1) correzione di alcuni errori

2) sezione "dati" aggiunta con pieno successo  :Smile: 

 --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

salve a tutti.. preparatevi ad un corposo how-to sull'utilizzo della suddetta scheda, ho avuto diversi problemi a farla andare, anche per la scarsa (o vecchia) documentazione... ma veniamo a noi:

innanzitutto vi consiglio di essere utenti root dall'inizio alla fine dell'howto.. poiche le periferiche in dev hanno permessi solo per root... quando tutto funzionera potrete aggiustare come vorrete

parte 1 - scaricare:

allora scaricare "linuxtv-dvb" (l'attuale versione e' la 1.0.1)

e scaricare "mplayer" versione ~x86

ho detto scaricare xke per ora usate solo l'opzione -f da emerge

parte 2 - scompattare:

date un bel:

```

tar -zxvf /usr/portage/distfiles/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1.tar.gz -C ~/

```

ora andate su ~/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/ bene.. e' inutile che diate un "make" , tanto vi si fermera dandovi errori... quindi fate semplicemente questo:

```

cp include/linux/dvb/ /usr/include/linux/

```

(questo vi servira per qualche programma con il supporto dvb...)

adesso passate ai programmini apps (che sono i piu interessanti per noi con il kernel 2.6)

date:

```

cd apps/dvbnet  # programma per creare una interfaccia di rete alla skystar2 (fondamentale)

make

cd ../scan  # programma per fare lo scan del satellite.. potreste bruciare la vs scheda.. ATTENZIONE

make

cd ../szap  # programma per sintonizzare un canale (fondamentale)

make

cd ../test   # vari programmi per testare la skystar2 (non mi sono stati d'aiuto)

make

```

ok per adesso il software di base c'e.. passiamo alla configurazione del kernel

parte 3 - kernel e drivers:

allora nel kernel dovrete andare su Device Drivers --> Multimedia Devices e attivare:

```
<*> Video For Linux #credo sia opzionale.. ma io l'ho attivato
```

quindi andate su Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  ---> e...

```

[*] DVB For Linux

<*>   DVB Core Support

< > STV0299 based DVB-S frontend (QPSK) # dovete abilitare questo frontend se avete skystar2 versione "vecchia"

<*> Zarlink MT312 Satellite Channel Decoder (QPSK) # per le "nuove" .. il 90% delle schede mi pare di aver capito (ma e' meglio il vecchio modello :P )

<*> Technisat Skystar2 PCI

```

ok ora ricompilate tutto e riavviate...

dovreste ottenere questo:

```

crw-------    1 root     root     250,   4 1970-01-01 00:00 demux0

crw-------    1 root     root     250,   5 1970-01-01 00:00 dvr0

crw-------    1 root     root     250,   3 1970-01-01 00:00 frontend0

crw-------    1 root     root     250,   7 1970-01-01 00:00 net0

/dev/dvb/adapter0/

```

update: ora aggiungete la flag "dvb" alle vostre flag USE in make.conf ed emergete/compilate mplayer, dovreste attivare l'opzionale supporto DVB (leggete l'appendici)

parte 4 - funzionamento "spicciolo":

ok ora dovrete creare un file channels.conf .. una delle imprese piu ardue (o meglio ahrdue  :Very Happy:  )

questo file e' importantissimo e va posizionato in ~/.szap/ servira a szap (il programma che sintonizza i programmi)

la sintassi e' la seguente:

```
Channel Name:Frequency: Polarity:Diseq:Symbolrate:VPID:APID:0:0:0
```

quindi eccovi un file di esempio per hotbird, con discoradio e 102.5 hit channel funzionanti e garantiti  :Very Happy:  (molti problemi li ho avuti proprio "grazie" al channels.conf fatto male  :Razz:  )

```

DR:12673:v:0:27500:0:256:0:0:0

102.5 HIT Ch:11623:V:0:27500:224:244:0:0:10704

```

alla fine della guida includerò anche un file con TUTTI o quasi.. i canali di hotbird.. ne dovrei trovare a breve anche uno con i canali di astra   :Wink:  (devo ritrovare il link.. comunque sta su qualche mailing list sperduta del web   :Shocked:  )

parte 5 - fare il primo test:

ok ora date una bella scossa alla vostra gentoo box:

```

~/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/apps/szap/szap -r "DR" #sintonizza 

# lasciamo szap scrivere parecchie cose in una console, apriamone un altra e digitiamo

mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

```

si dovrebbe magicamente sentire la radio!   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

update: per completezza vi ricordo che per vedere tv o radio potete usare agevolmente mplayer, xine o vlc.. come piu vi aggrada

parte 6 - mettiamo a posto il casino che abbiamo creato:

ok ora ordiniamo le applicazioni etc

```

chmod a+rw /dev/dvb/adapter0/ -R # da' i permessi di accesso alle periferiche dvb

cp ~/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/apps /usr/dvbapps -R # copia i programmi in usr/dvbapps

# ora pensiamo a szap

chmod a+rwx /usr/dvbapps/szap/szap && ln -sf /usr/dvbapps/szap/szap /usr/bin/szap # faccio in modo che ogni utente possa eseguire szap senza specificare cartella

```

ora.. per far funzionare la ricezione satellitare bastera usare una console dove si sceglie il canale usando szap (e lasciandolo in background) e poi dare in pasto ad altri programmi quali xine, mplayer ... noatun.. o altro il /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

Appendice A - Servizi dati

ok , avete abilitato la rete su skystar2... potete usare i servizi satellitari (purtroppo non potete usare EON poiche il fazzt e' solo per windows  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: )

update 09/03/2004

grazie a DarkSSJ ora c'è anche come usare dei servizi dati UNICAST (Come opensky, T-DSL o simili)

Appendice B - Vedere la tv via mplayer ** UPDATE 05/02/2004**

update: con la versione che ho provato oggi non c'e bisogno di patchare mplayer, evidentemente la patch di nico e' stata aggiunta al CVS  :Wink: 

ho fatto finalmente funzionare la tv via mplayer! davvero fantastico!  :Very Happy: 

**** SOLO UTENTI GENTOO ****

* cancellate la versione esistente di mplayer tramite "emerge mplayer -C && emerge depclean" (in questo modo vi cancellera mplayer e le sue dipendenze.. come ad esempio i codec.)

* quindi accertatevi di avere le ultime dipendenze di mplayer (i codec & co) tramite questi comandi

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge mplayer -o

emerge =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre3 -i

```

**** SOLO UTENTI GENTOO ****

innanzitutto avete bisogno della versione CVS di mplayer, potete ottenerla dando un bel:

```

emerge cvs #per i non possessori di gentoo scaricare i moduli cvs a parte

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@mplayerhq.hu:/cvsroot/mplayer login #usatelo da utente. spingete invio quando vi chiede la password

mkdir ~/cvs

cd ~/cvs

cvs -z3 -P -d:pserver:anonymous@mplayerhq.hu:/cvsroot/mplayer co main

```

dopo un po avrete il cvs tree scaricato, quindi configurate e compilate

```

cd ~/cvs/main

patch -p1 < patch_mplayer.diff

./configure --enable-dvb --enable-gui --enable-menu  #queste opzioni potrebbero essere futili.. cmq meglio metterle e andare sul sicuro piuttosto che compilare 2 volte :-)

```

quindi date un "make && make install" come root.

Nota Bene: se la CVS di mplayer dà problemi nel compilari, scaricate uno snapshot.. almeno andate sul sicuro --> LINK

ora avrete mplayer installato, nella cartella ~/.mplayer dovrete copiare channels.conf e poi basta che darete un mplayer dvb://"canale" vi iniziera a far vedere il canale senza perdita di segnale!

Appendice C - la tv si vede "scattosa" con mplayer

aggiungete il comando 

```
 -cache 4096 
```

 a mplayer

Appendice D - supporto avanzato & scansione canali...

potete trovare supporto su www.assitecforum.com sezione Sky4Linux  :Wink: 

riguardo la scansione canali, vi consiglio prima di passare su assitecforum ove hanno una patch per la skystar 2.3 (ultima versione) in grado da limitare il rischio di bruciare la scheda, se non dissipata attivamente

Appendice E - supporto teletext.. sembra che ci sia!

potete trovare informazioni al riguardo qui http://www.assitecforum.com/forum2/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1129

Appendice F - diseqc

se usate il diseqc dovrete modificare un po il channels.conf

nel quarto "settore" ... e cioe QUI:

```
Channel Name:Frequency: Polarity:**Diseq**:Symbolrate:VPID:APID:0:0:0
```

al posto di 0, dovrete mettere 1,2 ,3 o 4.. purtroppo tocca a voi fare dei test

ho un amico DarkSSJ che sta testando la guida con un mini-diseqc, e ha problemi di sintonia.. per feedback aggiuntivi c'e sempre la solita regola.. postare  :Smile: 

-- Fine -- (per ora)

se avete consigli, feedback e chi ne ha piu ne metta, prego .. postate oh signori!   :Wink: Last edited by mrgamer on Tue Mar 09, 2004 11:57 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## mrgamer

ecco i channels.conf... purtroppo li listerò, non posso allegarli  :Razz: 

update: ho assoldato uno spider su google ^_^ e ho trovato un mirror di questi file di configurazione   :Wink: 

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/mattdvb/channels.conf.hotbird

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/mattdvb/channels.conf.astra

dobbiamo tutti ringraziare "Mattia Rossi" che prima ha stilato la lista e poi l'ha messa su un suo hosting   :Very Happy:   :Wink: Last edited by mrgamer on Mon Dec 29, 2003 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Grandioso... è venuto il momento di rispolverare il SAT modem di NetSystem... (stiamo parlando della stessa scheda, vero?)...Last edited by MyZelF on Mon Dec 29, 2003 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrgamer

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Grandioso... Ã¨ venuto il momento di rispolverare il SAT modem di NetSystem... (stiamo parlando della stessa scheda, vero?)...

 

si... se ce l'hai esterno non so come puoi farlo funzionare... sinceramente.. ma se ce l'hai PCI allora tutto ok   :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si... se ce l'hai esterno non so come puoi farlo funzionare... sinceramente.. ma se ce l'hai PCI allora tutto ok  

 

si, si... PCI... da poco installata nel "lettore divx casalingo" che tengo in salotto sotto il televisore... non vedo l'ora di provarla...

P.S.: Se vuoi mandarmi le channel list, le posso mettere online da qualche parte...  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Ok, ora la rispolvero anche io  :Cool: 

Poi posso mandare il segnale dvb su tcp/ip fino al portatile?

Con VideoLan o simili, no?

Ormai sono wi-fi addicted...

P.

----------

## mrgamer

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ok, ora la rispolvero anche io 
> 
> Poi posso mandare il segnale dvb su tcp/ip fino al portatile?
> 
> Con VideoLan o simili, no?
> ...

 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=it&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&q=vls+dvb+how-to&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&lr=

qui ci sono link moooolto interessanti.. credo dovrai utilizzare VLS.. cmq ci sono degli how-to ^_^

----------

## elmicha

Thank you very much, mrgamer! I don't understand Italian, but your howto was very useful for me (new 2.6 kernel, new DVB card).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

Servizi dati && OpenSky

Salve gente,

ieri ho trovato un po' di tempo e sono finalmente riuscito a far funzionare i servizi dati di OpenSky sulla mia Gentoo.

Premetto subito che OpenSky funziona attraverso due proxy, uno http, l'altro socks5, quindi la mia configurazione non sarà adatta per chi utilizza ad esempio Netsystem (che fa uso di una VPN) ma questo non dovrebbe essere un problema dato che cercando per OpenSky ho trovato diverse guide per Netsystem...

Allora, iniziamo!

Prerequisiti

Avrete bisogno essenzialmente di 2 cose:

1) i driver della vostra scheda dvb (non lo avreste mai detto vero?)

i kernel della serie 2.6 hanno già i driver per la maggior parte delle schede DVB anche se nel mio caso ho dovuto aspettare gentoo-dev-source-2.6.1 per poter usare il diseqc senza caricare i driver esterni di linuxtv.

Detto questo avete 3 strade:

	a) mettere un kernel 2.6.1 (ancora non lo avete fatto?) (se non l'aveste capito è l'opzione che vi consiglio a meno che non abbiate qualche altra incompatibilità  :Smile:  )

	b) mettere un kernel 2.6 e caricarci sopra i driver presi dal CVS di linuxtv (opzione semplicemente senza senso alcuno)

	c) caricare i driver del CVS di linuxtv sul vostro kernel 2.4 (se proprio siete costretti...  :Very Happy:  )

nel caso abbiate bisogno dei driver del CVS procedete in questo modo:

```
mkdir robacciadvb #create una cartella..

cd robacciadvb #...e vi ci spostate dentro

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv login #e battete invio al prompt del login per autenticarvi al server CVS

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv co dvb-kernel #scarica il dvb-kernel ovvero tutti i driver necessari per usare la vostra scheda DVB

cd dvb-kernel #una volta scaricato il modulo spostatevi all'interno della directory...

su #..diventate root...

./makelinks # e lanciate questo script che si occupa di creare i link del dvb-kernel nel kernel :)

cd /usr/src/linux #spostatevi nella dir del kernel

make menuconfig #configurate il kernel facendo riferimento a quanto ha scritto mrgamer più in alto

#e alla fine compilate nel modo adatto al vostro kernel
```

una volta riavviato il sistema dovreste ottenere qualcosa come:

```
root@gentoobox root # ls /dev/dvb/adapter0/

demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0
```

nel caso sia andato tutto a buon fine settate i permessi per i device della scheda satellitare con:

```
chmod 666 /dev/dvb/adapter0/*
```

altrimenti controllate di non aver sbagliato qualcosa e/o affidatevi a dio  :Very Happy:  .

2) le applicazioni per poterla usare (ma quanto sono simpatico...  :Very Happy:  )

Per potervele procurare avete 2 modi

	a) scaricare l'ultima release disponibile su linuxtv.org

	b) scaricare il CVS (/me consiglia quest'ultima strada)

nel caso abbiate scelto il CVS lanciate questi comandi:

```
mkdir robacciadvb #create una cartella..

cd robacciadvb #...e vi ci spostate dentro

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv login #e battete invio al prompt del login per autenticarvi al server CVS

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv co DVB #scarica tutto l'albero delle applicazioni

cd DVB
```

nel caso vogliate invece scaricare l'ultima release disponibile lanciate:

```
tar -xvzf linux-dvb.tar.gz

cd linux-dvb
```

ora in entrambi i casi proseguite con:

```
cd apps/szap/ && make && cp szap /usr/bin/ #spostatevi nella cartella di szap, compilatelo e copiatelo in una cartella del path

cd ../dvbnet/ && make && cp dvbnet /usr/bin/ # fate lo stesso con dvbnet
```

Configurazione del channel.conf per szap

szap verrà usato per sintonizzare il satellite sul trasponder dati, ovviamente bisogna dirgli di quale trasponder si tratta, possiamo farlo così:

```
mkdir ~/.szap #create la cartella di configurazione per szap

cd ~/.szap #andateci dentro

echo OpenSky:11262:h:2:27500:0:0:0:0:0 >> channel.conf #aggiungete la linea per il vostro trasponder dati, nel mio caso OpenSky. Per la sintassi del channel.conf fate riferimento al post di mrgamer. 
```

Configurazione della rete

Ora veniamo al sodo, questo è lo script che ho messo insieme guardando sul forum assitec e su una sperduta pagina russa  :Very Happy:  :

```
#!/bin/sh

##Variabili

DEV_NAME=dvb0_0 #il nome dell'interfaccia di rete

IP_ADDR=192.168.238.238 #questo mi rifiuto di commentarlo :D

MAC_ADDR=XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX #questo è il MAC address, sostituitelo con quello della vostra scheda DVB

PID=0x0BCD #pid unicast in formato esadecimale, potete usare qualsiasi calcolatrice per convertire il numero in questo formato. Nel mio esempio ho convertito 3021 il 0x0BCD

start() {

  echo "Avvio dell'interfaccia satellitare..."

  dvbnet -p $PID #aggiunge un'interfaccia di rete attiva sul pid specificato

  ifconfig $DEV_NAME $IP_ADDR #abilita l'interfaccia

  ifconfig $DEV_NAME hw ether $MAC_ADDR #setta il MAC address

  ifconfig $DEV_NAME #stampa informazioni sull'interfaccia di rete

}

stop() {

  echo "Arresto e rimozione dell'interfaccia satellitare..."

  ifconfig $DEV_NAME down #disabilita l'interfaccia

  dvbnet -d 0 #cancella l'interfaccia

}

case $1 in

  --start|-s|start)

    start

    exit 1

    ;;

  --stop|-S|stop)

    stop

    exit 1

    ;;

  --restart|-r|restart)

    stop

    start

    exit 1

    ;;

  *)

    echo "Opzioni disponibili (è possibile passare un solo parametro per volta):"

    echo "  start (-s)  =       avvia interfaccia satellitare"

    echo "  stop (-S)   =       disabilita e cancella interfaccia satellitare"

    echo "  restart (-r)        =       riavvia interfaccia satellitare (equivale a lanciare --stop e poi --start)"

    exit 1

    ;;

esac
```

incollate questo script (dopo aver oppportunamente modificato le variabili) all'interno di un file (ad esempio opensky.sh), settate i permessi di esecuzione con chmod 755 opensky.sh e lanciatelo con ./opensky.sh start.

Lo script ha tre opzioni che possono essere viste lanciandolo senza parametri:

```
root@gentoobox root # ./opensky.sh

Opzioni disponibili (è possibile passare un solo parametro per volta):

  start (-s)    =       avvia interfaccia satellitare

  stop (-S)     =       disabilita e cancella interfaccia satellitare

  restart (-r)  =       riavvia interfaccia satellitare (equivale a lanciare --stop e poi --start)
```

Login al servizio dati

Perchè il satellite riconosca la vostra connessione è necessario eseguire il login, su windowe è il client OpenSky che si occupa di questa parte, con Linux è necessario aprire la pagina http://sdr.eutelsat.net ed eseguire il login via web.

Impostazione proxy

Come ho già detto OpenSky necessita dell'impostazione di 2 proxy, vi mostrerò come impostarli nel terminale e in Mozilla:

Nel terminale:

```
export http_proxy="193.251.135.100:8080" #http

export ftp_proxy="193.251.135.100:8080" #ftp
```

volendo potreste aggiungere queste 2 righe nel ~/.bashrc in modo che vengano impostate ogni qual volta sia aperto un terminale, inutile dire che se lo fate e vi collegate ad internet senza satellite non avrete modo di scaricare neanche un bit.

Per disabilitare i proxy basterà digitare:

```
export http_proxy="" #http

export ftp_proxy="" #socks
```

In Mozilla:

aprire mozilla ( ma noooooooo  :Very Happy:  ), andate in Edit>Preferences>Advanced>Proxies, selezionate "Manual proxy configuration" e scrivete i proxy nei campi opportuni.

Avvio ricezione dal trasponder dati

Ed ora l'ultimo decisivo passo:

```
darkssj@gentoobox darkssj $ szap OpenSky

reading channels from file '/home/darkssj/.szap/channels.conf'

zapping to 22 'OpenSky':

sat 2, frequency = 11262 MHz H, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x0000, apid = 0x0000

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

status 01 | signal 3d38 | snr 8b2f | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 1f | signal 3e94 | snr c7e7 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3e90 | snr c7dd | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

...

status 1f | signal 3e93 | snr c84f | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
```

NOTATE BENE: la presenza della scritta "FE_HAS_LOCK" sta ad indicare che il trasponder è sintonizzato correttamente.

Fine, bug e debug  :Very Happy:  

Ora dovreste essere in grado di scaricare usando il satellite  :Cool:  :

```
darkssj@gentoobox darkssj $ wget http://mir2.ovh.net/flonix/Flonix_USB_Edition_build41.zip

--15:44:23--  http://mir2.ovh.net/flonix/Flonix_USB_Edition_build41.zip

           => `Flonix_USB_Edition_build41.zip'

Connecting to 193.251.135.100:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 62,484,526 [application/zip]

 2% [>                                                               ] 1,517,639     30.14K/s    ETA 43:35
```

Ovviamente questa guida è ancora ad uno stato preliminare quindi è passibile di moltiiii errori, alcuni dei quali vi posso dire già ora:

1) Se lanciate

```
./opensky stop
```

senza aver prima lanciato

```
./opensky start
```

bloccherete l'interfaccia di rete satellitare e sarete costretti al riavvio.

2) L'unicast di OpenSky ha a disposizione tre diversi pid (3010, 3011, 3021) e ad ogni login ne viene assegnato uno diverso. Per ora non ho trovato un modo di assegnarli tutti e 3 insieme quindi è necessario provarli uno per uno ad ogni connessione (editando lo script opensky.sh).

3) Nel caso doveste incontrare qualsiasi problema, aiutatevi con tcpdump (emerge tcpdump) dopo aver eseguito szap ,lanciando:

```
tcpdump -ni dvb0_0
```

vi permette di vedere tutti i pacchetti in transito (anche quelli degli altri  :Rolling Eyes:  ) sull'interfaccia di rete satellitare.

Spero di non aver tralasciato niente anche se sicuramente qualcosa l'ho dimenticata di sicuro.

Resto comunque a vostra disposizione per aiuti (per quanto ne sia in grado).

Byez!

----------

## MyZelF

Ho finalmente trovaro il tempo per rispolverare la cara vecchia schedina. Alcune osservazioni:

1)

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ~/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/apps/dvbnet/net_start.sh
> ...

 

Questo passo non è necessario per vedersi un po' di tv.  :Smile: 

2) Ho notato che il modulo skystar2 non viene caricato automaticamente all'avvio da hotplug. Ho preparato una minuscola patch (realizzata sotto dettatura via icq da motaboy, che ringrazio ancora una volta  :Wink: ) che risolve il problema:

```
*** /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c   Thu Mar  4 19:59:10 2004

--- skystar2.c   Sat Mar  6 18:49:27 2004

***************

*** 2343,2346 ****

--- 2343,2348 ----

  };

  

+ MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE(pci, skystar2_pci_tbl);

+ 

  static struct pci_driver skystar2_pci_driver = {

     .name = "Technisat SkyStar2 driver",

```

Sostanzialmente il modulo non esporta il pci id della scheda (se ho detto una ca$$ata prendetevela con motaboy...  :Laughing: , comunque ho provato la modifica e in questo modo hotplug carica correttamente skystar2 e dvb_core, ma non il frontend). Ho scritto anche agli sviluppatori... magari la cosa era voluta...  :Embarassed:  staremo a vedere...

3) Molti canali non si vedono (mi pare si lamentasse un problema simile su assitecforum.com). Sostanzialmente szap pare sintonizzarsi ma poi mplayer non cava un byte dal device. Qualche suggerimento?

4) Come si è evoluta nel frattempo la situazione dal lato "player"? In sostanza, cosa conviene utilizzare per lo zapping?

----------

## mrgamer

allora del punto (1) me n'ero gia accorto.. ma per pigrizia non avevo aggiornato  :Very Happy:  ora lo farò

riguardo il punto 2... non ho mai usato i moduli per la skystar, visto che la uso spesso (Ci sento molta radio on sat)

3) allora il problema dei canali l'ho riscontrato anche io.. ma (a me ) pare che si vedano tutti... 

innanzitutto io uso mplayer CVS che setta fa da solo la sintonia verso il trasponder (non uso szap per la tv, lo uso solo per i dati). mplayer ha dei problemi a sintonizzare canali come quelli mediaset ad esempio, ma ... basta fare 3 o 4 tentativi e prima o poi si viene agganciati al trasponder  :Wink: 

4) appunto.. come ti dicevo puoi usare mplayer (agevolmente), xine (ma per ora non conosco un modo per cambiare i canali.. provandolo mi vedeva sempre 1 e solo 1 canale :PPP). pare che VLC ancora non supporti bene la sat. PERO' (e questo è importante) se vuoi usare szap + programma, puoi usare il programma che piu ti piace!

ora devo trovare delle info riguardo a come capire l'intensità del segnale sat da linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

per caso voi riuscite a vedere canali come "CANAL JIMMI" "DISNEY CHANNEL"... ?

----------

## xchris

i 2 canali che indichi mi sembra siano criptati  :Smile: 

Do il mio piccolo contributo visto che sono riuscito a far andare con successo la skystar.

Primo l'ebuild (modificato un po' alla brutta a dire il vero) di linuxtv-dbv che funziona anche con il kernel 2.6. (semplicemente ho rimosso la compilazione dei driver)

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?files=files/dvb_stuff.tar.gz

poi un piccolo trick trovato,se non fosse noto, per usare mplayer con la lista dei canali OnScreen.

copiate nella vostra home sotto .mplayer

1 - menu.conf

2 - input.conf

3 - e il vostro channel.conf 

lanciate mplayer 

```

mplayer dvb:// -menu

```

a questo punto premendo "j" potete selezionare DVB e selezionare il vostro canale preferito.

ciao

P.S.: dovete copiare l'indirizzo dei link e aprirli in un nuovo browser (maledetta altervista)

----------

## xchris

sempre da script ho ricavato le radio

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=files/dvb_stuff.tar.gz

se qc avesse una lunga lista (anche con canali non funzionanti) se me la passa provo a buttarla in pasto allo script scova canali.

ciauz

----------

## kartone

Ma questa procedura vale anche per la Hauppauge dvb-s basata su 

```

# lspci | grep Philips

0000:01:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

```

Vorrei vedere e sentire un po' di video/audio via sat

Vi allego un bel lsmod, dovrebbe essere gia' riconosciuta:

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sata_promise            7172  0

libata                 34564  1 sata_promise

dvb_ttpci              77580  0

dvb_core               79016  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             45184  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              16516  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                15268  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            13188  1 saa7146_vv

v4l2_common             5120  1 saa7146_vv

videodev                7552  1 saa7146_vv

firmware_class          7680  1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom            2560  1 dvb_ttpci

8139too                20224  0

forcedeth              12672  0

fglrx                 212772  7

nvidia_agp              6044  1

agpgart                27432  2 nvidia_agp

rtc                    10424  0

```

Dimenticavo... il kernel usato e' un 

```

# uname -a

Linux phib3rbox 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 Sun Jul 18 12:08:37 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Grazie dell'aiuto...a buon rendere...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

La procedura dovrebbe essere essenzialmente identica, devi solo selezionare i driver appositi per la tua scheda DVB...

----------

## kartone

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> La procedura dovrebbe essere essenzialmente identica, devi solo selezionare i driver appositi per la tua scheda DVB...

 

Da quell'lsmod dovrei aver gia' i drivers funzionanti visto che me li tira su hotplug!

Cmq provero' e vi faro' sapere gli eventuali problemi!

'azie

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kartone

HELP!

Mi sono bloccato quasi subito... :Sad: 

ma alla fine il linuxtv lo devo emergere o no? Visto che non ho una skystar2 ma un Hauppauges DVB-S senza C.I.?

 :Confused: 

----------

## flowolf

Sui kernel delle serie 2.6.x i driver sono già inclusi, potresti scaricare l'ultima versione dei driver da linuxtv ma non è necessario.

----------

## kartone

Bene...dall'lsmod che ho incollato precedentemente dovrebbe essere chiaro che la scheda viene correttamente vista! o no?  :Confused: 

Indi come devo procedere? Mplayer e' gia' installato...ma come usarlo?

----------

## flowolf

 *kartone wrote:*   

> Indi come devo procedere? Mplayer e' gia' installato...ma come usarlo?

 

Mplayer deve essere emerso con la use giusta:

```
USE="dvb" emerge mplayer
```

fatto questo devi solo costruire una lista dei canali e metterla in ~/.mplayer/

come descritto nell'howto...

----------

## kartone

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

>  *kartone wrote:*   Indi come devo procedere? Mplayer e' gia' installato...ma come usarlo? 
> 
> Mplayer deve essere emerso con la use giusta:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La lista canali parli del channel.conf vero? L'ho brutalmente scaricato  :Very Happy: 

Tuttavia mi sorge un dubbio:

```

$ cd /dev/dvb

phib3r@phib3rbox dvb $ ls -la

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Jan  1  1970 ..

phib3r@phib3rbox dvb $

```

Non ci sono periferiche?

 :Confused: 

----------

## flowolf

Usi mica udev? L'ultima volta che l'ho provato ho dovuto fare marcia indietro proprio perchè incompatibile coi driver DVB.

Se invece hai devfsd il problema è da ricercare altrove. Magari prova a caricare i driver a mano o a compilarli direttamente nel kernel.

Sinceramente non ho mai avuto questo problema quindi non ho molte idee su come aiutarti...

----------

## kartone

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Usi mica udev? L'ultima volta che l'ho provato ho dovuto fare marcia indietro proprio perchè incompatibile coi driver DVB.
> 
> Se invece hai devfsd il problema è da ricercare altrove. Magari prova a caricare i driver a mano o a compilarli direttamente nel kernel.
> 
> Sinceramente non ho mai avuto questo problema quindi non ho molte idee su come aiutarti...

 

Uso devfsd... :Sad: 

Infatti mplayer mi restituisce

```

$ mplayer dvb://"Infosport"

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

                                                                                

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP/XP-M Barton 2088 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

                                                                                

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/phib3r/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/phib3r/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/phib3r/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/phib3r/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Failed to open /dev/rtc: Permission denied (it should be readable by the user.)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/phib3r/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

 

Playing dvb://Infosport.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

[file] No filename

Failed to open dvb://Infosport

 

 

Exiting... (End of file)

```

C'e' parecchio da mettere apposto vero?  :Sad: 

----------

## flowolf

Se i driver non ti creano una situazione analoga a questa:

```
darkssj@gentoobox linux $ ls /dev/dvb/adapter0/

demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0
```

il problema è innanzi tutto nei driver.

Devi trovare il modo di fargli creare i device, fatto questo prova a sintonizzare un canale con szap e solo alla fine prova ad usare direttamente mplayer.

Per i driver posso consigliarti di farti un giro sulla ML ufficiale di linuxtv.

Cmq potresti anche provare installando l'ultiva versione dei driver direttamente dal CVS di linuxtv (come descritto nella guida).

Auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kartone

ehm... :Smile: 

ma quindi linuxtv lo devo emergere? mi sa che avevo capito male...

----------

## flowolf

1) non devi emergerlo, devi scaricare ed installare il CVS, cosa ben diversa.

2) come ti ho già detto, normalmente non dovresti farlo perchè i driver stanno già dentro il kernel, però dato che sul tuo pc non funziona un tubo forse aggiornando i driver potresti risolvere il problema.

3) Leggiti la ML.

4) Frasi come

 *kartone wrote:*   

> ehm...
> 
> ma quindi linuxtv lo devo emergere? mi sa che avevo capito male...

 

te le puoi benissimo risparmiare dato che effettivamente non hai capito benissimo quello che stai cercando di fare...

----------

## kartone

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Frasi come
> 
> kartone wrote:
> ...

 

Beh..mi scuso se magari il mio precedente post ha offeso la tua sensibilita'!

Non era mia intenzione. 

Il mio errore e' quello di aver detto emergere invece che scaricare ma fortunatamente ho letto l'howto ed ho seguito la procedura corretta.

Siccome avevo gia' i drivers nel kernel, avevo capito di non prendere i drivers linuxtv, ma poi quando mi dici 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi trovare il modo di fargli creare i device, fatto questo prova a sintonizzare un canale con szap e solo alla fine prova ad usare direttamente mplayer. 
> 
> 

 

Cio' significa che dovevo avere il pacchetto di linuxtv (szap sta li' dentro).

Intanto continuo con le mie prove.

Cmq ti ringrazio ugualmente dell'aiuto che mi hai dato e che, se vorrai, mi darai ancora...

Ciao e a buon rendere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kartone

Allora...ho fatto notevoli passi avanti. La scheda viene riconosciuta a dovere (per le hauppauge bisogna scaricare il firmware e caricare il modulo per il frontend a mano!), szap funziona ma ancora non riesco a vedere/sentire niente!Il problema, secondo me, sta nel fatto che non riesco a compilare la vers cvs di mplayer e tra l'altro il sito mplayerhq.hu non e' raggiungibile (almeno oggi!).

Chi mi da una mano per sistemare mplayer?

Magari anche fornendomi uno snapshot di mplayer-current!

Grazie

----------

## xchris

io sto usando la 1.0_pre4-r4 del portage senza problemi.

non serve + la cvs!

ciao

----------

## kartone

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io sto usando la 1.0_pre4-r4 del portage senza problemi.
> 
> non serve + la cvs!
> 
> ciao

 

sono riuscito ad installarla poi...(ho trovato uno snapshot)

ora uso la 

```

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

```

il problema mi rimane...quando lancio il seguente comando:

```

.mplayer $ mplayer dvb://"FUN TV"

```

mi dice:

```

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

 

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP/XP-M Barton 2088 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

 

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/phib3r/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/phib3r/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/phib3r/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/phib3r/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied

Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/phib3r/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

 

Playing dvb://FUN TV.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

[file] No filename

Failed to open dvb://FUN TV

 

 

Exiting... (End of file)

```

E questo con tutti i canali che ho provato...uffa!   :Mad: 

----------

## xchris

domanda stupida...

hai messo il file channel.conf nella dir .mplayer?

----------

## kartone

 *xchris wrote:*   

> domanda stupida...
> 
> hai messo il file channel.conf nella dir .mplayer?

 

Si!  :Sad: 

E' come se non capisse la sintassi ...mannaggia!! 

Tra l'altro, se sintonizzo una radio con szap e do' 

```

mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

```

Mplayer parte..si mette in attesa ma non si sente nulla!Penso che aspetti qualcosa da stdin che non riceve mai.

Tra l'altro mi sembra di aver capito che l'uscita di szap, se riesce a sintonizzare per bene il canale, dovrebbe presentare uno Status 1f. Molte volte invece visualizza uno Status 00. Pare che non riesca a beccare il segnale (me ne accorgo anche dai valori di SNR e BER).

Eppure da windows con ProgDVB si vedono/sentono benissimo!

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## xchris

con szap devi avere un output simile:

```

xchris@lyra xchris $ szap -r "Canale 5"

reading channels from file '/home/xchris/.szap/channels.conf'

zapping to 'Canale 5':

sat 1, frequency = 11918 MHz V, symbolrate 27499000, vpid = 0x0201, apid = 0x0294

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

status 00 | signal 3f66 | snr 89a7 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 1f | signal 3e34 | snr b021 | ber 00000ac0 | unc 0000000c | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3e32 | snr b1a3 | ber 000003c0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3e33 | snr b0e5 | ber 000006c0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3e30 | snr b1fd | ber 00000840 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3e33 | snr b00b | ber 00000440 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

```

se non hai HAS_LOCK e' inutile continuare.

ti posto la riga di canale5 per fare lo stesso test

assicurati che sia in .szap/channels.conf [lasciamo perdere per ora mplayer]

```

Canale 5:11918:v:1:27499:513:660:1:2

```

ciao

----------

## kartone

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!  :Very Happy: 

Funziona! 

Allora era il channel.conf sbagliato! Appena do il szap sento l'audio di Canale 5!! Grazie!!!

Ora il prox passo e' vedere la tv. Non e' che potresti mettere online il tuo channel.conf?

----------

## xchris

guarda qualche post in su  :Smile: 

trovi sia le radio che i canali tv  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## kartone

E' proprio con quel channel.conf che non riesco a far andare mplayer...ora faccio qualche altra prova.

Senti mi confermi la sintassi di mplayer per vedere la tv?

Grazie 1k

----------

## xchris

assicurati che esista il file channels.conf sotto 

~/-mplayer/

a quel punto lancia mplayer cosi':

mplayer dvb://"Canale 5"

usa la sintassi per la tua configurazione specifica (di video e audio)

assicurati che non sia in esecuzione un szap!! 

```

killall szap

```

ciao

----------

## kartone

Allora, ulteriore aggiornamento:

Comportamento anomalo?

--> Appena sintonizzo szap su Canale 5, comincio a sentire l'audio senza lanciare mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

 :Confused:  e' normale?

Mplayer continua a lamentarsi quando do' 

```
 mplayer dvb://"Canale 5" 
```

sembra che non riconosca la sintassi, va cercando un hostname... 

```

Playing dvb://Canale 5.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

[file] No filename

Failed to open dvb://Canale 5

```

L'unico modo in cui riesco a vedere qualcosa e' sintonizzare con szap un canale e poi lanciare mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0. In questo modo la tv si vede bene ma ovviamente si sentono 2 flussi audio uguali, penso uno dovuto a szap e l'altro a mplayer!

----------

## xchris

stai attento perche' secondo me hai qualche mplayer appeso...

```

killall -9 mplayer

killall -9 szap

```

e controlla con 

```

ps -e | grep szap

ps -e | grep mplayer

```

quando sei sicuro che nessun mplayer o szap sia in esecuzione riprova con mplayer.

sei sicuro di aver compilato con la use flag "dvb" abilitata?

----------

## kartone

sto andando di matto!  :Sad: 

Niente da fare...sempre il solito messaggio di mplayer!

La compilazione l'ho fatta con:

```

USE="dvb" emerge mplayer

```

Mi sorge un dubbio ma il depclean e' cosi' necessario?   :Question: 

----------

## xchris

 *kartone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sorge un dubbio ma il depclean e' cosi' necessario?  

 

a cosa ti riferisci?

----------

## kartone

il depclean che il primo post di questo 3d dice di fare

----------

## xchris

lo trovo alquanto pericoloso  :Smile: 

un depclean andrebbe sempre preso con le pinze.

cmq non credo sia la fonte dei tuoi problemi.

leggi il PM che ti ho mandato che troviamo il prob in pvt senza intasare il forum (che gia' zoppica per il carico) e poi eventualmente lo postiamo qua.

ciao

----------

## kartone

Allora, la situazione con il grande aiuto di X-Chris si e' completamente risolta. Vediamo di fare un po' di chiarezza su come far andare la scheda Hauppauge DVB-S (la nexus) con linux kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11:

Iniziamo con il kernel, io per la mia Hauppauge ho inserito staticamente nel kernel le voci:

```

 [*] DVB For Linux                                                                                                   

 <*>   DVB Core Support

```

Tutto il resto come modulo perche' non sapevo cosa ci volesse!  :Smile: 

All'avvio hotplug pensera' al resto.  :Very Happy: 

Prima nota:

Per far riconoscere la hauppauge bisogna scaricarsi il firmware da qui:

http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/firmware/

Io ho questa versione: 

```
dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c
```

N.B. cambiare il nome del file in modo che abbia estenzione fw, io ho fatto in questo modo 

```
 mv dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c dvb-ttpci-01.fw
```

 e copiarlo nella dir 

```
/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
```

 (per completezza dare un'occhiata a /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/firmware.txt

Hotplug non carica automaticamente il modulo del frontend della scheda quindi o lo caricate manualmente tutte le volte oppure lo inserite in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Il modulo in questione e' il ves1x93.

Dunque alla fine dovreste avere una roba del genere:

```
 $ ls /dev/dvb/adapter0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 1 Jan  1  1970 audio0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 6 Jan  1  1970 ca0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 4 Jan  1  1970 demux0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 5 Jan  1  1970 dvr0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 3 Jan  1  1970 frontend0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 7 Jan  1  1970 net0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 8 Jan  1  1970 osd0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250, 0 Jan  1  1970 video0

```

e quindi, per completezza

```
 $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sata_promise            7172  0

libata                 34564  1 sata_promise

8139too                20224  0

dvb_ttpci              77580  0

saa7146_vv             45184  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              16516  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                15268  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

firmware_class          7680  1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom            2560  1 dvb_ttpci

forcedeth              12672  0

ves1x93                 7696  1

fglrx                 212772  7

nvidia_agp              6044  1

agpgart                27432  2 nvidia_agp

rtc                    10424  0

```

Bene  :Smile:  a questo punto la vostra scheda e' correttamente rilevata. Ora dobbiamo farla funzionare!  :Smile: 

Innanzitutto scaricate ed emergete l'ebuild modificato da X-Chris di linuxtv-dvb che trovate qui 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119182 (il post e' il 13esimo in prima pagina)

Ora avrete tutti i programmi di supporto (ad esempio szap). Assicuratevi di aver aggiunto alle USE anche dvb, ed emergete mplayer, al limite

```
 USE="dvb" emerge mplayer
```

Non c'e' bisogno che vi sbattiate per la vers cvs, quella presente in portage va piu' che bene. Io uso 

```
MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

```

A questo punto avete finito, per provare se la scheda funziona avviate szap come descritto nel howto indicato nel link precedente. Importante da sottolineare che szap deve fornire un output del genere

```
status 1f | signal 9898 | snr caca | ber 00000000 | unc ffffffff | FE_HAS_LOCK

```

 altrimenti e' inutile continuare. Se proprio non riuscite ad avere un output del genere allora provate

```
 killall -9 szap
```

 magari avete qualche szap pendente!

Aggiornate il file channels.conf in ~/.mplayer e in ~/.szap (e' un file di fondamentale importanza!! )

Come al solito lo trovate nel precedente post di X-Chris 

Beh...detto questo avete veramente finito :

```
 mplayer dvb://"nomecanale"
```

gustatevi la vostra tv via satellite!  :Very Happy: 

Chiudo, ringraziando ancora X-Chris per la sua disponibilita' e per il suo aiuto. Questo post e' il risultato del suo lavoro, io mi sono limitato ad offrirgli un'accesso ssh alla mia box ed a mettere insieme sotto forma di howto tutto quello che lui ha fatto, in questo modo spero di essere utile a qualche altro povero niubbo (come me!) nel caso si trovasse nella stessa situazione. Sperando di non aver tralasciato nulla, vi saluto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

interessante. quasi quasi provo pure io.

che scheda mi consigliate? premesso che non ci voglio spendere niente, o quasi..e non mi interessano cose astruse  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

la scheda skystar funziona molto bene e la trovi usata a poco.

Quella di kartone e' migliore come funzionalita..(decoder audio integrato,quindi puo' ascoltare la radio senza mplayer,magari mentre compila il kernel  :Wink:  e magari ha pure l'overlay video...ma non ho fatto a tempo a vedere) ma mi sembra un po' meno stabile (a prima vista)

Forse qc che ne ha viste di + ti sa consigliare meglio.

@kartone: 

non e' del tutto vero che ho fatto tutto io.Diciamo che l'unico errore e' stato non copiare i file include. (con l'ebuil era tutto + semplice  :Very Happy:  )

Ricordati di usare Portage Overlay! cerca sul forum su come fare! Altrimenti al primo sync ti perdi l'ebuild!

Unica correzione al tuo Howto e' che devi copiare i file:

input.conf,menu.conf che trovi nel mio post sopra, sotto .mplayer (si.. :Embarassed:  mi sono dimenticato di dirtelo) se vuoi usare i menu OSD con selezione diretta dei canali.

Ripeto nuovamente... Se qualcuno mi passasse una lista infinita(ohhh) di canali proverei a darla in pasto al mio script di scan. (e poi la posterei  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## kartone

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Quella di kartone e' migliore come funzionalita..(decoder audio integrato,quindi puo' ascoltare la radio senza mplayer,magari mentre compila il kernel  e magari ha pure l'overlay video...ma non ho fatto a tempo a vedere) ma mi sembra un po' meno stabile (a prima vista)
> 
> Forse qc che ne ha viste di + ti sa consigliare meglio.
> 
> 

 

Allora la mia scheda e' una Hauppauge DVB-S, decantata da molti come una delle migliori schede ricezione via sat. Ha sia le funzionalita' che ha descritto X-Chris che un decoder mpeg2 integrato. C'e' da precisare che sotto windoze non ha problemi di stabilita'...sotto linux invece qualche sgambatina l'ha presa  volentieri...  :Sad: 

Quando la comprai, un paio di anni fa, la pagai un botto... :Smile:  circa 220e. Erano i tempi di tele+ e con le cam software mi divertii parecchio!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geognu

Grazie alla guida sono riuscito a settare scheda e quant'altro, tuttavia non riesco assolutamente ad usare il mio sat internet che è un pò diverso dagli altri servizi dati.

Infatti io sono un vecchio utente netsystem che ha il FreeAdsl: con win per avere l'accesso ad alta velocità non uso una vpn, ma devo solo connettermi al provider netsystem con un numero 199 e poi, avendo la scheda con segnale attivo sull'apposito tp, navigo in sat adsl.

Sotto linux con la guida sono riuscito a creare il device con il suo mac address e a connettermi, ma non riesco a navigare o scaricare ad alta velocità, anche se tcpdump -ni dvb0_0 vedo tutti i pacchetti in transito.

Penso sia un problema di routing, ma non so da dove iniziare. Qualche suggerimento?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tintenstich

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < > STV0299 based DVB-S frontend (QPSK) # dovete abilitare questo frontend se avete skystar2 versione "vecchia"
> 
> <*> Zarlink MT312 Satellite Channel Decoder (QPSK) # per le "nuove" .. il 90% delle schede mi pare di aver capito (ma e' meglio il vecchio modello  ) 

 

Ciao , a tutti!!

Ho seguito la guida per la sky , ma dopo la configurazione del kernel , non ho 

 in /dev/dvb : frontend0....

Io ho  abilitato "Zarlink" , ma nella guida c'e' scritto che per le vecchie sky2 forse e' meglio STV0299......a questo punto chiedo come lo riconosco che tipo di sky2 ho?? E' una vecchia o una nuova?? Purtroppo nel pacco della scheda non c'e' nulla riferito ai dati tecnici.

Gazie

----------

## xchris

prova a guardare la scheda fisica...

ciao

----------

## lucaberta

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> < > STV0299 based DVB-S frontend (QPSK) # dovete abilitare questo frontend se avete skystar2 versione "vecchia"
> 
> <*> Zarlink MT312 Satellite Channel Decoder (QPSK) # per le "nuove" .. il 90% delle schede mi pare di aver capito (ma e' meglio il vecchio modello  )  
> ...

 

ammetto che sono rimasto colpito anche io dall'errore nella guida!

Ti confermo al 100% che l'mt312 e' il frontend per le vecchie ss2 2.3, mentre con le nuove 2.6 va usato stv0299.

La mia ss2 2.6 mi dice questo con lspci:

```
# lspci -v -s 00:0a.0

0000:00:0a.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

```

La ss2 2.6 fisicamente si presenta cosi':

http://users.skynet.be/lucaberta/ss2/SkyStar2-PCI-26.jpg

Un amico ha la mia vecchia 2.3, posso recuperare da lui le informazoni di lspci se serve, visto che pure lui la ha sotto Gentoo.  Fammi sapere se ti servono.

Ciao, Luca

----------

## Tintenstich

Si scusami se non ho risposto prima....

tutto e' ok adesso......

La cosa strana e' che per fare andare la sky , ho dovuto installare la nuova versione di linuxtv-dvb e compilare il supporto per sky come modulo , invece che statico......

Grosso problema resta per me "beccare " Hotbird  , dopo milioni di prove , trovo solo astra e questo non mi va......

Poi , ho una serie di problemi , Mplayer per esempio non ne vuole sapere di funzionare (sia in parallelo con szap sia da solo) eppure l'ho compilato con supporto dvb e network gia' 3 volte!

Xine funziona bene ma quando non trova un canale o becca un canale criptato crasha.....ed anche questo e' fastidioso (qualche tip?)

Poi , non capisco perche' molte volte , becco il canale con szap (esito positivo) , ma ne' Xine ne' Mplayer restituiscono un output: Mplayer resta a buffering 0% e Xine crasha.....

Poi se qualcuno ha una lista magari aggiornata di hotbird o un link sarei ben contento!!!!

PS: scusate l'inesperienza con DVB-S ......

----------

## BancOMat

Raga scusate ho fatto tutto come nella guida però mi esce sempre

```

bancomat@CaMel .mplayer $ mplayer dvb:// -menu

MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 2003 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni:

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/bancomat/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/bancomat/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/bancomat/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/bancomat/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Input config file /home/bancomat/.mplayer/input.conf parsed: 54 binds

Unknown menu type dvbsel at line 95

Menu inited: /home/bancomat/.mplayer/menu.conf

In riproduzione dvb://

[file] No filename

Failed to open dvb://

In uscita... (Fine del file)

bancomat@CaMel .mplayer $         

```

----------

## metgorna

Nonostante abbia caricato i moduli:

dvb-core

skystar2

mt312

Mi manca /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0

net0 demux0 e dvr0 ci sono.

 Qualcuno sa spiegarmi come mai?

Adesso sto provando a compilare il kernel 2.6.9 con le varie opzioni built-in e non come moduli...

----------

## xchris

per chi usa questa scheda...

riuscite a compilare il kernel?

io con il 2.6.10 andavo senza problemi....

con il 2.6.11 no!

voi?

----------

## Tintenstich

...ma si puo' sapere come mai quando tolgo il cavo dalla scheda per spostare il PC , perdo il segnale completamente???? Sto diventando pazzo!!

Capita sempre , dopo 50 volte di togliere  e rimettere il cavo , allora la TV riprende a funzionare ( naturalmente 50 volte accendi e spegni il pc!).

...esiste una spiegazione logica a tutto cio' ?

----------

## Tintenstich

 *Quote:*   

> Nonostante abbia caricato i moduli:
> 
> dvb-core
> 
> skystar2
> ...

 

Io carico il modulo  stv0299  e non mt312 , e di solito funziona alla perfezione .......quando non tolgo il cavo ( vedi sopra)   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## Bengio

Novita' ...

Con gli ultimi linuxtv-dvb da cvs, il modulo skystar2 e' considerato OLD a vantaggio di un b2c2-flexcop-pci

Io li ho provati proprio oggi e non mi va piu la scheda.

Sono l'unico caso?

Qualcuno di voi e' riuscito a farli funzionare?

PS. HO un sistema ~x86 e come kernel uso il gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 (per via dei moduli nvidia-1.0.6111 che non compilano sulla r11)

Bengio

----------

## u238

salve a tutti

Ho deciso anche io a far andare la mia skystar2 con la mia gentoo, solo che.. mi blocca subito all'inizio, e non capisco perchè:

Ho un kernel 2.6.10-r6, e nelle impostazioni dei moduli non ho esattamente trovato le voci che ci sono nella guida... ma:

```

--> Device Drivers

  --> Multimedia devices

    [v] Video For Linux  # [v] = compilato nel kernel

    --> Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

      [v] B2C2/Tecnisat Air/Sky/CableStar 2 PCI

      --> Customize DVB Frontends

        ST STV0299 based:

        [m] Conexant CX24110 based # [m] = compilato come modulo

        [m] Philips TDA8083 based

        [m] Philips TDA8044 or TDA8083 based

        Zarlink MT312 based:

        [m] VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

```

ho compilato i Frontends come moduli perchè non sapevo bene quali compilare e quali no...

Sta di fatto che compilando il kernel con:

```
make && make modules_install
```

mi da i seguenti errori:

```

...

...

GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9ab2e): In function `stv0299_writeregI':

: undefined reference to `i2c_transfer'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9ac4d): In function `stv0299_readreg':

: undefined reference to `i2c_transfer'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9ad2a): In function `stv0299_readregs':

: undefined reference to `i2c_transfer'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9bf6e): In function `mt312_read':

: undefined reference to `i2c_transfer'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9c08d): In function `mt312_write':

: undefined reference to `i2c_transfer'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9d0df): more undefined references to `i2c_transfer' follow

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xa185c): In function `skystar2_probe':

: undefined reference to `i2c_add_adapter'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xa1a29): In function `skystar2_remove':

: undefined reference to `i2c_del_adapter'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

Secondo voi c'è qualche modulo che fa conflitto con 1 altro? ...ho provato di tutto, ma nn ne vengo fuori, sempre lo stesso cavolo di errore  :Sad: 

Ringrazio anticipatamente tutti coloro che avranno voglia di aiutarmi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## u238

ho provato a compilare il tutto con tutte le combinazioni possibili... ma non c'è niente da fare. può essere che sia 1 questione di compilatore? ...è assurdo lo so, ma per esempio

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge lineakd

```

a me non compila ed ad 1 mio amico (sempre con gentoo) si.

Vi prego aiutatemi :'(

----------

## Bengio

Sembra un problema di i2c ... nel senso che i moduli per la skystar2 richiedono i mouli i2c.

Hai aggiunto i moduli relativi a i2c?

Per sicurezza, o come prima prova, puoi segnarli tutti come modulo e vedi se ti compila.

cmq da me (uso il gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4) quando seleziono la voce "B2C2/Tecnisat Air/Sky/CableStar 2 PCI", vengono resi non selezionabili i vari frontends, nel senso che vengono selezionati automaticamente.

Bengio

----------

## u238

esatto, proprio così... ora il kernel ha compilato, sono cn il nuovo kernel funzionante, i moduli caricati...

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

skystar2               27268  -

mt352                   5220  -

stv0299                 9348  -

nxt2002                 8164  -

firmware_class          7168  -

mt312                   7428  -

nvidia               3914108  -

```

ora però sintonizzando il ricevitore su "DR", non ottengo quel cavolo di "FE_HAS_LOCK"

ma solo:

```

reading channels from file '/root/.szap/channels.conf'

zapping to '102.5 HIT Ch':

sat 0, frequency = 11623 MHz V, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x00e0, apid = 0x00f4

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

status 00 | signal 2650 | snr 87c9 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e33 | snr 8861 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e38 | snr 8f4f | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e29 | snr 8863 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 01 | signal 197f | snr 8c15 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e2e | snr 89cd | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e36 | snr 841b | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e2f | snr 86fd | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e36 | snr 8d7b | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 00 | signal 3e32 | snr 8765 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

```

dai che ci sono vicino... manca poco ormai e potrò vedermi la TV sulla mia gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## u238

ho il segnale!!!

```

reading channels from file '/root/.szap/channels.conf'

zapping to 'ZDF':

sat 0, frequency = 11954 MHz H, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x006e, apid = 0x0078

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

status 00 | signal 112e | snr 872d | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |

status 1f | signal 3dd2 | snr c7d7 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3dd1 | snr c569 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3dcf | snr c661 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 3dcf | snr c187 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

```

Penso sia stato per le frequenze sbagliate!!! ...cmq questo canale si sintonizza.... adesso?

mplayer non me lo emergeva... sto facendo 1 update completo del sistema con emerge --newuse world

...magari risolvo qualcosa.. vi faccio sapere  :Wink: 

ciao e grazie a tutti

----------

## u238

ciao.. sentite..

ho provato a scaricare la lista dei canali completi, sperando che non vadi per quello (dato che ho letto che a molti non andava proprio per colpa del channels.conf errato), ma niente da fare. Con szap ho sempre il segnale corretto, ma ne con xine, e ne con mplayer non riesco a cavare manco 1 byte da /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0. Sono disperato, è ormai 1 settimana che ci smanetto dietro, ma niente!!!  :Sad: 

..questo è quello che mi da xine in output.. si apre ma fa finta di niente.. come se nn gli avessi passato alcun parametro..:

```

bash-2.05b$ xine < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.3.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

```

con "xine dvb://"ZDF"" invece mi si apre una finestra di errore in xine ke mi dice ke non c'è 1 plugin che può gestire il dvb... anche se nelle flag USE ho dvb... e dovrebbe avermelo compilato...

..mplayer invece:

```
bash-2.05b$ mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

MPlayer dev-CVS-050325-05:00-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 4 /Athlon MP/XP Palomino (Family: 6, Stepping: 2)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Failed to open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory (it should be readable by the user.)

Playing -.

Reading from stdin...

```

e non vedo ne sento nulla...

...invece facendo partire mplayer con il commando dvb://

```

mplayer dvb://"ZDF"

MPlayer dev-CVS-050325-05:00-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 4 /Athlon MP/XP Palomino (Family: 6, Stepping: 2)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Failed to open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory (it should be readable by the user.)

Playing dvb://ZDF.

code taken from dvbstream for mplayer v0.4pre1 - (C) Dave Chapman 2001

Released under the GPL.

Latest version available from http://www.linuxstb.org/

dvb_tune Freq: 11954000

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/codecs/avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

TS file format detected.

DEMUX OPEN, AUDIO_ID: -1, VIDEO_ID: -1, SUBTITLE_ID: -1,

PROBING UP TO 2000000, PROG: 0

```

cos'è sto /dev/rtc? ...xkè non ce l'ho? ...devo fare 1 collegamento ad 1 device come con /dev/dvd?

Avete idea di cosa mi manca???

Non dovrei sentire l'audio già sintonizzandomi sul canale solo con szap? Xkè non sento niente?

Date 1 piccolo grande aiuto ad 1 niubbo come me  :Wink:  ...ne ho davvero bisogno  :Wink: 

----------

## Kern3lP4nic

per abilitare il /dev/rtc nella configurazione del kernel:

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Ehnanced Real Time Clock support [*]

Potrebbe rendersi necessario creare manualmente il file speciale, come è spiegato nell'help del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support RTC
> 
> If you say Y here and create a character special file /dev/rtc with
> ...

 

----------

## u238

Ho scaricato il nuovo kernel (2.6.11-r4), settato l'rtc come suggerito, compilato, ma ecco ancora lo stesso risultato... mplayer rimane lì senza fare niente... :

```

bash-2.05b$ mplayer dvb://"ZDF"

MPlayer dev-CVS-050325-05:00-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 4 /Athlon MP/XP Palomino (Family: 6, Stepping: 2)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Playing dvb://ZDF.

code taken from dvbstream for mplayer v0.4pre1 - (C) Dave Chapman 2001

Released under the GPL.

Latest version available from http://www.linuxstb.org/

dvb_tune Freq: 11954000

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/codecs/avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

TS file format detected.

DEMUX OPEN, AUDIO_ID: -1, VIDEO_ID: -1, SUBTITLE_ID: -1,

PROBING UP TO 2000000, PROG: 0

```

Altri suggermenti? ...non c'è nessuno che ha la scheda funzionante? ..nessuno mi può dare consigli?

----------

## xchris

non e' che lo stai lanciando da root e il demone sonoro e' avviato come utente? 

cmq sia sembra un pb di audio di mplayer..

(dagli cmq un po' di tempo... non so perche' ma il tempo di startup si e' allungato.... prima era istantaneo... ora impiega una decina di secondi)

Qualcuno ha questi problemi con kernel 2.6.11 (12)?

```

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.12-rc1; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-rc1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt2002.ko needs unknown symbol release_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-rc1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.ko needs unknown symbol request_firmware

```

io uso headers-2.6 e nptl.

Possibile che sia la causa?

Qualcuno sta usando la skystar con kernel 2.6.11?

Grazie Mille

Ciao

----------

## u238

problema sonoro? ...ma... il problema è che non vedo proprio niente  :Very Happy:  ...non vedo e nn sento niente!!!

magari devo installare qualche plugin di decodifica mpeg2 ...ma se ho messo dvb negli use flag e riesco a vedere i DVD tranquillamente... nn penso sia 1 problema di plugin, no? ...ho sbagliato qualcos'altro?

----------

## xchris

si comprendo..

ma mplayer aspetta di poter scrivere sul device audio...e non fa partire neanche il video.

cmq...

da shell prova ad eseguire un mp3...la stessa dove si presenta il problema di dvb.

ciao

----------

## u238

I file mp3 li sento benissimo! ecco l'output:

```

bash-2.05b$ mplayer ~/Music/cd1.mp3

MPlayer dev-CVS-050325-05:00-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 4 /Athlon MP/XP Palomino (Family: 6, Stepping: 2)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Playing /home/u238/Music/cd1.mp3.

Audio file detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

mpg123: Can't rewind stream by 2332 bits!

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/13.61% (ratio: 24000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:   6.6 (06.5)  0.8%

MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: play_audio

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## u238

nessuno ha idea di cosa possa essere, eh...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Darkn3ss

Ciao a tutti.

Innanzitutto grazie mille per l'how-to.

Sembra funzionare la mia skystar2 ma ancora non ne sono certo, ho provato solo la radio perchè digitando questo:

```
~/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/apps/szap/szap -r "DR" #sintonizza 
```

Cominciano ad uscire un sacco di stringhe, solo che sembrano non fermarsi mai, è normale ?

Devo aspettare un sacco di tempo che finisca ?

Inoltre se provo ad aprire un canale con mplayer dando il comando:

```
mplayer dvb://"nome canale"
```

Comincia a caricare una percentuale .. e sono quasi sicuro che quando arriverà al 100% si vedrà il canale, ma ci vuole molto tempo,è normale ?

Ah .. ancora una cosa, in quel config che hai postato mancano alcuni canali mi pare, tipo mediaset e rai .. devo per forza fare una scansione o posso trovare una lista completa?

----------

## power83

potete darmi link dove trovare la scheda skystar in vendita e le sue caratteristiche?

grazie mille

----------

## xchris

 *Darkn3ss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah .. ancora una cosa, in quel config che hai postato mancano alcuni canali mi pare, tipo mediaset e rai .. devo per forza fare una scansione o posso trovare una lista completa?

 

in quello che ho postato io?

c'e' mediaset!

ciao

----------

## Darkn3ss

 *power83 wrote:*   

> potete darmi link dove trovare la scheda skystar in vendita e le sue caratteristiche?
> 
> grazie mille

 

Io l'ho comprata su ebay

----------

## Darkn3ss

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *Darkn3ss wrote:*   
> 
> Ah .. ancora una cosa, in quel config che hai postato mancano alcuni canali mi pare, tipo mediaset e rai .. devo per forza fare una scansione o posso trovare una lista completa? 
> 
> in quello che ho postato io?
> ...

 

No parlavo di quelli di mrgamer.

Cmq il tuo non si scarica  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

??? riprova  :Smile: 

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=files/dvb/tv.channels_hotbird

eventualmente scarica anche le radio.

Ciao

EDIT: mi sa manca pure a me Italia 1.... rifaccio il channel list appena ho un po' di tempo

----------

## Darkn3ss

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ??? riprova 
> 
> http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=files/dvb/tv.channels_hotbird
> 
> eventualmente scarica anche le radio.
> ...

 

Ok perfetto funziona,molto gentile.

Per il problema che ho postato prima ne sai qualcosa ?

EDIT: Italia1 mi sembra che c'è

----------

## xchris

uhm... per i tempi e' normale che impieghi un po'

normalmente io uso --nocache per velocizzare...

anche se a dire il vero ascolto + la radio che altro... ed e' un po' + veloce

ciao

----------

## Darkn3ss

 *xchris wrote:*   

> uhm... per i tempi e' normale che impieghi un po'
> 
> 

 

Uhm .. è + di un'ora e ancora sta al 30% !  :Mad: 

EDIT: con nocache ho risolto, solo che non ho l'audio, manca sicuramente qualcosa ad Mplayer, cerco di capire

Inoltre non c'è qualche modo per avere una lista dei canali sempre in vista e poter cambiare al momento senza dover digitare ogni volta il nome del canale ? (tipo ProgDVB se ce l'avete presente).

Sarebbe anche bello poter registrare, è possibile ?

Per l'audio ancora non ho risolto purtroppo, dice:

```
Audio: nessun suono!!!

Inizio la riproduzione...

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cirpo

Salve gente, spero di non essere off-topic,sono un totale ignorante per quanto riguarda l'argomento TV satellitare e vorrei dei chiarimenti....

Possiedo una scheda DVB TV per il digitale  terrestre che funziona egregiamente su gentoo, essendo un dispositivo DVB e' anche predisposto per la ricezione dei canali satellitari(ho la parabola condominiale)?

grazie

----------

## power83

Systar2 USB funzionante, ecco ua guida tratta dal web:

http://www.fedoraitalia.org/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=237

(scusate e nn fatta co gentoo)

----------

## power83

Ma adesso co la skystar 2.6 si puo' usare dvbscan (prima si chiamava scan) oppure si rischia acora di bruciare la scheda?

----------

